# Out of hobby sale.....



## Toronto_Discus (Apr 10, 2006)

Unfortunately I am out of the hobby for a while and have the following items for sale.

1) Vertex Puratek Deluxe 100GPD RO/DI Filter: $250
2) Vertex Mocean 3500 wave maker: $250

Please PM me if interested. thanks!


----------

